# Critical Care and Pronouncement of Death



## kristinbailey (Mar 30, 2009)

If my doctor performed critical care on a patient and then the patient expired on the same day, Can I bill a 99291 and 99238 (for the death pronouncement) using a modifier? Any information is appreciated.

Thank You,

Kristin B


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 31, 2009)

*You can, but do you want to?*

Yes, you can ... use a -25 modifier on the discharge management.

But, do you really want to?  (Our intensivists do not code both on day of death.) The time spent performing the final pronouncement and attendant charting can all be included in the critical care time. 

Just my two cents.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

